# Pergamentartiger Background



## enno75 (19. Januar 2003)

Hi Leutz',

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial, mit dem ich einen pergamentähnlichen Hintergrund erstellen kann, dessen Ränder ein wenig "angebrannt" sind. So etwas in der Art wie bei dem unten aufgeführten Link.

http://www.wown.de/images/contest/luziferhaze1-gr.jpg

Im Voraus Danke für Eure Hilfe

Dat Enno


----------



## pReya (19. Januar 2003)

Naja, also ich würde einfach mal bei google nach so ner LEEREN Pergament-rolle als Bild suchen und dann den Rst per Ebenendeckkraft irgendwie versuchen hinzubekommen, aber selber zumachen dürfte schwer sein, auf jeden fall brauchste so en textur dann machste 'n Rechteck füllst  das damit und versuchst mit allen möglichen filtern, etc den rand a weng gröber zu machen und mit auswahl oder pfad werkzeug ein paar teile vom rand wegschnipseln und mit filtern bearbeiten...


----------



## subzero (19. Januar 2003)

Also...
du nimmst nen Layer,
füllst den mit so einem braun ton,
auf diesen Layer störungs filter - monochron!
dann haste schonmal die papier oberfläche..

dnach musste dir brushes suchen  (das ist das einfachste) und mit diesen diesen rand erstellen!

anders geht es auch in dem die die standart pinsel von ps benutzt 
auf vielleicht 20 pixel einstellen, und dann freihand versuchen das zu erstellen...


das ganze papier musste auch mit brushes nachehr etwas abgenutzt ausehen lassen... da würde ich dir weiche empfelen... un ein dunkleres braun nehmen..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

In den Schreibwarenladen gehen, Elefantenhaut kaufen (Urkundenpapier), mit dem Feuerzeug die Kanten selbst ankokeln und dann auf den Scanner schmeissen. Besser kriegst du es nicht hin.

[THINK]
Warum versuchen alle immer, die Realität mit viel Aufwand nachzubilden, anstatt einfach die Realität zu nutzen? Ich kapier das einfach nicht. Wenn die doch bloß nicht immer so fixiert auf den Bildschirm wären.
[/THINK]

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2003)

Gute Brushes bekommst du z.B. bei http://www.deviantart.com dann unter browse resources -> Photoshop Brushes einstellen und sortieren nach Most downloaded.

@lightbox: dito


----------



## subzero (19. Januar 2003)

man kann solche Dinge vielleicht als eine Art Herrasuforderung sehen. Wie gut man selbst die "Realität" nachbilden kann. 
Außerdem vielleicht soll es ja etwas "plastisches" sein ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Januar 2003)

das + [strg]+u, hacken bei färben und einen braunton
oder das hier


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Januar 2003)

*lol*
TL!!!!!!!!!!!! (Typisch lightbox)
Aber die Idee iss gut...sollte ich mir auch ma angewöhnen, weil ich auch immer alles mit PS nachbauen will, anbstatt es mir einfach zu machen!
Der Rand von dem Bild sieht übrigens aus, als wenn er "gekräuselt" wurde... Filter => kräuseln

Kann auch sein das ich mich irre...

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow :|


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *(Typisch lightbox) Aber die Idee iss gut...sollte ich mir auch ma angewöhnen, ...*



Weil heut so schönes Wetter ist hier noch ein paar Anregungen dazu:

Wie kann ich mit Photoshop schöne Diarähmchen machen?
Diarähmchen auf Scanner legen und scannen.

Wie kann ich in Photoshop gute Filmstreifen basteln?
Billigen Negativfilm kaufen und unbelichtet entwickeln lassen.
Mit einem Scanner mit Durchlichtaufsatz (kostet nicht viel) scannen.

Wie kann man bei Bildern unregelmäßige, gerissene Kanten machen?
Blatt schwarzes Papier schnappen, an allen Rändern mal einen Streifen abreißen und dann (natürlich) auf den Scanner damit. Perfekte Maske. 

Wie krieg ich ne schöne Holzstruktur in Photoshop?
Einlegeboden aus dem Kiefernregal auf den Scanner legen und freuen. 

Ich bräuchte eine gute Stofftextur. Wie mach ich das in Photoshop?
Schnapp den Scanner und leg ihn verkehrt rum auf deine Couch, den Sessel oder den Teppich und ab die Post.

Wo und wie krieg ich gute "Spritzer"-Pinsel her?
Kleines Glas schwarze Tinte kaufen und nach Herzenslust auf weißes Papier klecksen. Oder nen Tropfen aufs Papier und vorsichtig draufpusten. Dann trocknen und ab auf den Scanner. Besser gehts nicht.

Man glaubt gar nicht, was so alles mit einem Scanner machbar ist.
Und Spaß machts auch.


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Januar 2003)

*hehe* Dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein...das iss sooooo simpel das ich anfangs gar ned drauf gekommen bin...
was machste denn wenn du aus Spaß ein Bild vom Auto deiner Eltern machen willst und das dann etwas deformierst um sie zu schockn?!

Lightbox-Lösungsweg:

Vorschlaghammer -> Auto kaputtschlagen -> Einzelteile einscannen -> mit PS wieder zusammen basteln => fertig    


Und wenn das ma keinen Spaß macht...zumindest so lange bis die Eltern das Auto gesehen haben *rofl*

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow :|


----------



## Hankman (21. Januar 2003)

Ich habe hier was passendes gefunden. Die Verbrannten Ränder würde ich einfach mit nem Brush machen und dann ein bisschen mit den Füllmethoden arbeiten..


----------



## X-trOn (23. Januar 2003)

Und wenn ich jetzt einen kaputten Eifelturm will? soll ich nach paris fahrn mir ne Flex nehmen den Turm klein schneiden und ihn dann fotografieren?
Nein Scherz bei Seite mit nem Scanner bekommt man viele sachen viel leichter hin als mit ps oder mit anderen Programmen. Ne gute alternative zum scanner ist allerdings die DigiCam. Dann braucht man den Scanner nämlich nicht bis zur Couch schleppen um ne Stoff Textur zu bekommen


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## ShadowMan (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von X-trOn _
> * [...] Dann braucht man den Scanner nämlich nicht bis zur Couch schleppen um ne Stoff Textur zu bekommen *



Och, so faul? *gg*
Ich stell mir das aber total geil vor, wenn sich der Scanner sogar noch bewegt, ein helles leuchten...ratter...ratter...und plötzlich kommt deine Mum rein...Also ICH wüsste ned wie ich ihr das erklären sollte *lol*
Aber iss schon wahr, Digicam iss viel geiler als Scanner find ich! Vor allem weils da auch ne Perspektive gibt und beim Scanner nur 2D möglich ist! 
Kommt halt drauf an was man haben will 


Liebe Grüße und ein schönes WE euch allen,
Shadow :|


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *... Digicam iss viel geiler als Scanner find ich! Vor allem weils da auch ne Perspektive gibt ...*



Jau, schon richtig. Keine Frage.
Ich habs ja nur gut gemeint. Bei nem Flachbettscanner mit 1200dpi krieg ich halt (DIN A4-Fläche) immerhin 10.200 x 14.040 Pixelchen (143 Megapixel) auf den PC. Da wirds mit ner Digikamera echt eng.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Januar 2003)

Eng iss gut...die Auflösung iss dann zwar viel geiler, aber ehrlich gesagt find ichs sogar besser wenn die Auflösung ned so extrem hoch ist, weil man dann wirklich jede Unebenheit sieht und die Größe des Bildes... *schluck*
Hab ma ein Bild gescannt das ca. 230 MB groß war *hehe*

Aber trotzdem thx für deine Hilfe 

Greetz,
Shadow 

P.S. meine Digi von Canon schafft leider nur 2 Megapixel...aber sonst iss die echt geil!!!


----------

